
RaaS (Reforestation as a Service) – Tree Planting API - phatphuc
https://sideprojects.net/posts/ASsJwqjfYbQH9A9kr/raas-reforestation-as-a-service-tree-planting-api
======
phatphuc
I found this side project the other day and it’s an API that essentially helps
connect apps to tree restoration organizations

Still looks like it’s in an MVP stage but it’s a really cool to see how tech
can be used for environmental purposes!

~~~
JonathanVVV
Hey, thanks for your comment! The solution is now fully functional, and used
so far to request the planting of more than 5000 trees (In Indonesia and Haiti
so far). Working hard on it these days, trying to get tens of thousands more
planted in the next few months.

What we need right now are more clients, please tell me if you know companies
that would be interested in integrating the API. The solution is 100% free,
only 1$ per trees n eeds to be paid directly to the reforestation
organisations.

